# Rate of play



## Coan (Aug 22, 2012)

The new buzz in the golf world is rate of play, hurry up hurry up, I heard some one from USGA on the Golf Channel say most people don't have 4 hours to play a round of golf and the program is "while we're young".Well I enjoy a 31/2 to 4 hour walk for a round. while I understand some people drag it on but how fast does the USGA want us to play? Just my thoughts but if you can't spare 4hrs to play 18 or 2 for 9 holes GO PLAY PUTT PUTT!
Sorry in advance for the rant:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Florida Golf Course*

What's on your link? Is that your business? anyway I can spend 4 hours playing golf,but still depends on my mood..


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think most people accept 3.5 to 4 hours of play for 18 but when it starts dragging above that because of a group in front of you with slow play it is an issue it is a constant battle with no real answer other then education about how to efficiently play a course and ready golf. Realistically you are going for about a 7km(4.5 mile) walk depending on the course so it does take time in it's self.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Coan said:


> The new buzz in the golf world is rate of play, hurry up hurry up, I heard some one from USGA on the Golf Channel say most people don't have 4 hours to play a round of golf and the program is "while we're young".Well I enjoy a 31/2 to 4 hour walk for a round. while I understand some people drag it on but how fast does the USGA want us to play? Just my thoughts but if you can't spare 4hrs to play 18 or 2 for 9 holes GO PLAY PUTT PUTT!
> Sorry in advance for the rant:cheeky4::cheeky4:


A lot of it depends on the course, but the real issue is that too many places have reached a point of accepting 5 and 5½ hour rounds and they do nothing to improve that situation. That is simply unacceptable. 

4½ hours should be more than enough for any group of 4 golfers to complete 18 holes playing by the rules of golf. That's 15 minutes per hole on average, and that is a lethargic pace. 

4 hours still allows 13.3 minutes per hole, and that is plenty for players who are ready to play without dawdling or delay when it's their turn to play.

It isn't a matter of playing speed golf. It's a matter of going to your ball, taking care of the preliminaries (checking distance, wind, lie, selecting a club, etc.) and being ready to play when it's your turn.

Educate the players and inform them of your policy, then be willing to enforce it when a problem arises. It doesn't take long for a course to get a reputation for having a good pace. Better players will flock to a course which give them decent golf without incessant waiting.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Without having to wait on the people in front of us much, my regular partner and I have played 18 in just over 3 hours. On a Saturday or Sunday morning, it's usually 4 hours. We have some groups we know require management. Behind them, with no courtesy on their part to let people through, it would take 5-6 hours. Don't get me started.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Las Vegas Golf*



DennisM said:


> Without having to wait on the people in front of us much, my regular partner and I have played 18 in just over 3 hours. On a Saturday or Sunday morning, it's usually 4 hours. We have some groups we know require management. Behind them, with no courtesy on their part to let people through, it would take 5-6 hours. Don't get me started.


Where did you usually play? I hate playing with many queues.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I play mostly where I work, at Killian Greens Golf Club here in SW Miami. It's not in such great condition compared to most places around here, but the layout is unusual in that the contours of the ground have caused it to be described as a British course with palm trees. I could spend a million dollars on course improvements, but I'd hate to lose the character of the place.

And we have better food there, (Karnita's Cafe), than any other course in town with the possible exception of Miami Lakes, where they have one of Don Shula's steak restaurants. Karnita's is certainly more affordable... 

Killian Greens Golf Club : Practice.Play.Progress


----------

